# ipad wifi avec cle 3G



## mnataf (11 Juillet 2010)

bonjour
il existe un adaptateur ipad USB
est ce qu'il existe une appli permatant de connecter une cle 3G a un ipad WIFI?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2010)

1 : Oui, il existe un adaptateur femelle USB permettant de connecter différents supports USB afin notamment de transférer les photos contenu sur ces supports externes.

2 : Non, pas d'application pour connecter une clef 3G. Il faut passer par un convertisseur 3G vers WIFI chose de plus en plus courante. Orange en commercialise un qui s'appelle Le Domino


----------



## mnataf (11 Juillet 2010)

oui justement cet adaptateur permet de brancher une cle 3G et de ce fait on pouvait penser que comme tout ordi l'ipas pourrait se connecter a internet moyennant le logiciel adapte
Qu'est ce qui empeche ce systeme de fonctionner?


----------



## Anthony (11 Juillet 2010)

L'adaptateur USB fourni par Apple est officiellement un kit de connexion appareil photo. Il se trouve qu'il permet aussi de brancher claviers et casques USB, parce qu'iPhone OS les supporte. Mais si tu branches une clef 3G, celle-ci ne sera absolument pas reconnu par l'iPhone OS, voilà pourquoi elle ne fonctionnera pas.

Mieux vaut donc se tourner vers une solution comme celle qu'indique Gwen, un modem 3G capable de partager sa connexion en WiFi. J'ai moi-même une clef 3G, j'attends de recevoir une carte microSIM pour savoir si mon abonnement 3G est compatible iPad 3G.


----------



## mnataf (11 Juillet 2010)

oui  je crois qu'il n y a pas d'autres possibilités
merci du reneignement


----------

